# Saw this on Facebook!



## pops6927 (Jan 5, 2012)

But, I ask myself, why not?? ! 








Now, I didn't say I was going to EAT any.... lol!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2012)

I have not had a donut in a couple of years but that looks tasty


----------



## venture (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems like even those...er...different cooks on TV have discovered bacon?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tdwester (Jan 5, 2012)

Voodo Doughnuts in Portland Or has Maple Bars with bacon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothing else to say.............


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

lol I say Its a full meal, its got almost all the food groups.  Where do i find these............wait I can't eat them the YAWYE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and my DR would have my head


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry not for me .


----------



## big casino (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw on one of those shows like man vs food or something, a baseball park I think it was, was using a glazed donut cut in half and fried on a gril as the bun for one of their burgers


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm surprised Craig hasn't made any of those yet!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd eat one...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## roller (Jan 6, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Sorry not for me .




Me either...


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm surprised Craig hasn't made any of those yet!




Going to the donut section at Winn Dixie this morning...

  Craig


----------



## nukeproof (Jan 14, 2012)

tdwester said:


> Voodo Doughnuts in Portland Or has Maple Bars with bacon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




We drove an hour out of our way to stop there because I saw it on TV on the food network. The line was out the door and down the street. It was worth the detour


----------

